# Introducing: Rotala ramosior 'Florida'



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

My friends and I picked up this gem a few years ago on a trip to Florida. You can see it here growing next to Rotala 'Sunset', which is most likely a ramosior variety. The 'Florida' is on the left and is considerably more purple in color.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

finally something new to admire  thanks aaron


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Aaron, 
how is the growth rate and pattern of this plant compared to say rotundifolia? It does have some good coloration which will go well with an all stem tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

keithy said:


> Aaron,
> how is the growth rate and pattern of this plant compared to say rotundifolia? It does have some good coloration which will go well with an all stem tank.


Rotundifolia is an absolute weed, though a nice one if groomed. This grows slow and steady just like 'Sunset'. It grows vertically and side shoots fairly well.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

keithy said:


> Aaron,
> how is the growth rate and pattern of this plant compared to say rotundifolia? It does have some good coloration which will go well with an all stem tank.


Much slower than _Rotala rotundifolia_ in my experience.
I have never been able to get _Rotala ramosior_ to turn that color-- just green with a very slight red hue. Very impressive Aaron!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

AzFishKid said:


> Much slower than _Rotala rotundifolia_ in my experience.
> I have never been able to get _Rotala ramosior_ to turn that color-- just green with a very slight red hue. Very impressive Aaron!


It all depends on where it comes from as evidenced by the two varieties growing right next to one another in the picture. The stuff near my house is green like you experienced. I plan to collect a few stems of the one in MD this spring/summer to show a third comparison.

If you try a native species from one locale and it doesn't work try it from somewhere else. We found Eriocaulon compressum up north and it never worked. We found it in Florida (same trip) and it's a huge beauty of a plant in the aquarium.

Also, always have permission to collect and collect responsibly i.e. don't wipe out entire populations or collect protected species. We had special permission to collect on protected land in Florida.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

AaronT said:


> Rotundifolia is an absolute weed, though a nice one if groomed. This grows slow and steady just like 'Sunset'. It grows vertically and side shoots fairly well.


thanks for the answer. Will be interesting to see if other people could get the coloration in varying conditions. 



AzFishKid said:


> Much slower than _Rotala rotundifolia_ in my experience.
> I have never been able to get _Rotala ramosior_ to turn that color-- just green with a very slight red hue. Very impressive Aaron!


I do wish those nicer plants can grow like weed ..... very impressive indeed.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very impressive. I've never seen Erios or Rotalas down here. What part of the state did you visit/collect these from?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice Aaron!!!

So everything just like sunset huh?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful plant and nice contrast placed next to the Sunset.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

cah925 said:


> Very impressive. I've never seen Erios or Rotalas down here. What part of the state did you visit/collect these from?


Northwest of the Everglades. Eriocaulons are everywhere down there if you know where to look. The problem is that it's illegal to collect almost everywhere so having special permission like we did is key. The Rotala was growing in a muddy path not really close to a body of water. That's the tricky thing, a lot of suitable plants aren't found submersed in nature.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

h4n said:


> Very nice Aaron!!!
> 
> So everything just like sunset huh?


Yup, just like it. Just a different color and slightly smaller in diameter.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That is beautiful. Any chance that might ever be available for sale? Or no since its collection was protected?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice Aaron! I agree with Phillip, Rotala ramosior in my experience grows much slower than rotundifolia! I don't believe I had the 'Florida' type, but I'm still kicking myself for getting rid of it I wish there was somewhere I could find more!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

thelub said:


> That is beautiful. Any chance that might ever be available for sale? Or no since its collection was protected?


Yeah, I'll probably offer it up sometime this spring or summer if I can keep it going well. It's not a protected species and it was obtained legally so it shouldn't be an issue. I've just got two stems of it right now though. 



> Very nice Aaron! I agree with Phillip, Rotala ramosior in my experience grows much slower than rotundifolia! I don't believe I had the 'Florida' type, but I'm still kicking myself for getting rid of it I wish there was somewhere I could find more!


Not sure about PA, though I think it does grow there. I can tell you a spot or two in MD if you're ever down this way. The tricky thing is that some years there is tons of it and other years you might not find any. Also, the MD ramosior grows green IME.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AaronT said:


> Yeah, I'll probably offer it up sometime this spring or summer if I can keep it going well. It's not a protected species and it was obtained legally so it shouldn't be an issue. I've just got two stems of it right now though.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about PA, though I think it does grow there. I can tell you a spot or two in MD if you're ever down this way. The tricky thing is that some years there is tons of it and other years you might not find any. Also, the MD ramosior grows green IME.


I'll have to get you to grab a stem or two if you ever see them! I visit family in Annapolis from time to time though. What types of places does it grow in?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

orchidman said:


> I'll have to get you to grab a stem or two if you ever see them! I visit family in Annapolis from time to time though. What types of places does it grow in?


The two locations I know of are reservoirs.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AaronT said:


> The two locations I know of are reservoirs.


On the edge? Slow or fast water? Emersed or submersed? Shade or sun? Any other specifics like that? I'm trying to find out the type of places it likes, and then maybe see if it would be in similar places around me. Thanks!


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

orchidman said:


> On the edge? Slow or fast water? Emersed or submersed? Shade or sun? Any other specifics like that? I'm trying to find out the type of places it likes, and then maybe see if it would be in similar places around me. Thanks!


Variable water levels, especially places with WIDELY varying water levels. Hence, the reservoirs, seasonally drying ponds, places where the whole area is flooded, etc. I did see it once on the edge of a small river (with water levels that do still fluctuate), but only a little and only that one time. You will pretty much never see it around lakes and ponds where the water level is the same year round.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Tinanti said:


> Variable water levels, especially places with WIDELY varying water levels. Hence, the reservoirs, seasonally drying ponds, places where the whole area is flooded, etc. I did see it once on the edge of a small river (with water levels that do still fluctuate), but only a little and only that one time. You will pretty much never see it around lakes and ponds where the water level is the same year round.


And it's almost always growing emergent or partially emergent. One year the reservoir near my folks place had a field of thousands. The next year, nada, maybe one lone stem here and there.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

You have any plans to sell any trough the forums? It's a very interesting variety, and tbh I think it's cooler than sunset.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

HybridHerp said:


> You have any plans to sell any trough the forums? It's a very interesting variety, and tbh I think it's cooler than sunset.


Of course. I just have the couple stems now so maybe in 2-3 months I'll have some available. I'm not a believer in hoarding rare / cool stuff because it disappears from the hobby too easily.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That is very cool, I like the purple.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

orchidman said:


> Very nice Aaron! I agree with Phillip, Rotala ramosior in my experience grows much slower than rotundifolia! I don't believe I had the 'Florida' type, but I'm still kicking myself for getting rid of it I wish there was somewhere I could find more!


Bob, the stuff you had from me was from Florida. I'm not sure if you had any from another source. In my tank it seemed like it was presenting more like the Sunset than the purpleish color that Aaron is showing. The problem with R ramosior is it dies so easily (I'm guessing that's because in nature it's a prolific seeder). I also really wish you hadn't gotten rid of it  I felt likewise after my lack-of-CO2-induced die off. I'm sure we'll get some again


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Of course. I just have the couple stems now so maybe in 2-3 months I'll have some available. I'm not a believer in hoarding rare / cool stuff because it disappears from the hobby too easily.


Beautiful plant and definitely and definitely looking forward to owning this when it becomes available.

I also agree with the hoarding statement as I was once a hoarder of rare plants and I suffered huge losses because of it. It's a mistake I will never make again, but its all part of the learning process. 



from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pweifan said:


> Bob, the stuff you had from me was from Florida. I'm not sure if you had any from another source. In my tank it seemed like it was presenting more like the Sunset than the purpleish color that Aaron is showing. The problem with R ramosior is it dies so easily (I'm guessing that's because in nature it's a prolific seeder). I also really wish you hadn't gotten rid of it  I felt likewise after my lack-of-CO2-induced die off. I'm sure we'll get some again


That's a mistake I won't make twice! If I ever get some again, you can bet I won't get rid of it all! I'm not all about hoarding plants, but I'll always make sure I have a stem or two!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Another decent picture. This is turning out to be one of my favorites.


----------

